# Interested in Therapy training...



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)

I have an 8 months old male who has a outstanding temperment. I think he would be great for anyone to see. I was interested in how to get started. I live in Helena, MT. Does anyone know where to go around here? How much does it cost to get certified? Is it hard? Where to i get the papers for going into places and the vest?


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The best way to get started is to take a Canine Good Citizen level training class if there is one in your area, or take the Canine Good Citizen test. Many of the therapy dog tests are based on the CGC or at least are similar to it with things added.
How difficult it is depends on the organization and their test and the type of therapy work they do.

I recommend this website, it goes through all the steps of getting your dog to be a therapy dog and has a list of national and local organizations:

http://www.dogplay.com/Activities/Therapy/involved.html
(click on the "Next Step" link near the bottom of each page.)


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

The CGC (Canine Good Citizen) test is a great place to start because it will give you an idea how well your dog does with basic obedience in a "test" situation and also whether there is anything specific that you should work on before getting more involved in therapy work and taking the test to register as a therapy dog team.

The three big therapy dog organizations in the United States are Therapy Dogs International, the Delta Society, and Therapy Dogs Inc. Abby and I are registered with Therapy Dogs International (TDI).

TDI uses a test that is similar to the CGC with added steps. Some of the items that are added are being comfortable around medical equipment such as crutches, walkers, and wheelchairs; as well as a reliable "leave it" command for food and other things left on the ground where a dog may get to them. They also test how the dog reacts to being startled and how easily the dog can be made "accessible" for petting for a person, for example, when seated in a wheelchair.

TDI and the other organizations named above do not "certify" dogs. The test dogs and either decide they are suitable for the work or not, and then register them with their organization. Registration for TDI is $30 (or was it $35?) and you have to redo it every year. It's $30 for the renewal, which gets you a new TDI tag, ID card, and bandana.

As far as I know, TDI does not test dogs less than a year old.

Once you have tested with TDI, you will receive paperwork from the tester that you send in to the organization along with your dog's health form (has to be filled in by a vet) and fee. Once they receive that, they print your dog's ID card and send you a package containing a manual, ID tag, ID card, bandana, list of local facilities already taking therapy dog visits, and fliers for their programs that you can hand out.

When you have that, you can call local facilities that are on the list to schedule visits, or contact other local facilities to visit with.

You only have access privileges to hospitals, etc. while you are actively on a scheduled visit. Being a therapy dog does not allow you to take your dog anywhere you want any time you want, only during visits. Most organizations don't have the dogs wear a vest because it's in the way of getting petted, as most vests cover the dog's shoulder and back where most people pet.

TDI's rules say that you cannot use a vest on your dog unless the facility you're visiting specifically requires it. Abby has a "Therapy Dog" collar and short lead that she wears, but when she goes on base to visit with the soldiers at the Warrior Transition Unit, she wears a vest so she won't be confused for a military working dog.







(On base, she also gets to go everywhere except the commissary, but that's a bit different than going to places outside the base.)


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:I have an 8 months old male


You may want to go ahead now and first go through the new AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy Program.

Quote:
_The AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy program is for owners who
graduate from puppy or basic training classes taught
by AKC Canine Good Citizen evaluators.

AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy is open to purebred and mixed
breed dogs and the program defines ‘puppy’ as a dog
up to the age of 1 year old. _

_"Many of our evaluators are saying that by the time they get one year old dogs in CGC classes,
the dogs have developed bad habits and the owners are frustrated. We want to do our part to
ensure all puppies and their owners have a wonderful life together."_

Also the S.T.A.R. Program allows head collars and body harnesses during classes and testing. Also the owner is allowed to use food or toys as rewards.

I think it is a wonderful new program. Classes which run for a minimum of 6 weeks are taught by a CGC Evaluator and then at the end the puppy is tested. These classes are geared for pups and young dogs under one year of age and address problems common with these guys. After completion you can then work toward a CGC Certification which many CGC Evaluators will not do until the dog is at least one year of age.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

TJ - does the STAR program allow dog owners to TEST for the CGC using a head halter or body harness? 

If so, doesn't that kind of defeat the point of the CGC, being that the dog demonstrates basic obedience such as walking nicely on a loose leash without a training halter or device? The AKC always used to make such a big point saying that if your dog didn't walk nicely without a training device, it was not ready to test for the CGC. I would find it pretty disappointing if they changed it to allow people to test with training devices.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Also check out http://www.deltasociety.org/

You can find classes through: http://www.deltasociety.org/VolunteerAboutStep1.htm 

There is a home study option, but I found the class and workshop extremely useful. We were able to practice for the test and I learned really useful techniques that I use nearly every day in regular life.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Ask around dog-related groups. There may be a local therapy group where you live that is not associated with any of the big organizations - they might be able to answer many of your questions.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote:TJ - does the STAR program allow dog owners to TEST for the CGC using a head halter or body harness?


No the S.T.A.R. Puppy Program is only for dogs up to a year old. These are dogs working on a step before the CGC. 

Quote:
_What are the differences between AKC Canine Good Citizen and the AKC
S.T.A.R. Puppy program?

The main difference in AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy and CGC is that CGC can be a one time test (at a
dog show, as class graduation, etc.) and AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy is done at the end of a training
course by the instructor who has been observing the puppy for at least 6 weeks.

In the AKC Canine Good Citizen Program, dogs are tested on collars. To meet the pet owner at
his or her starting point, AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy allows:
* a collar or harness of the owner’s choice (permitted the instructor allows it in class).
The AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy test allows dogs to be tested in collars, body harnesses and
head collars.

* In the AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy test, owners may use food or toys as lures and rewards.

* AKC S.T.A.R. Puppy should NOT be used for admission to therapy dog groups, etc._


----------



## Mavrick6512 (Jul 9, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your help. I cant seem to find anything online in Montana. I will have to track down the kennel clubs here or something... thank you.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We found our therapy group, PAWS (Pets Are Wonderful Support) through the local humane society. Our older shep mix has been involved in it for about three years, visiting nursing homes, assisted living, etc. They also have the reading program for elementary school children.

While Duncan isn't fully certified (he's older and just great at it!), I plan on getting Anna's therapy certification. They also offer that through the PAWS group. 

Good luck!


----------

